# Disc brake replacement carrera subway 2



## david k (26 Jan 2014)

Mine are squesking like mad now so im assuming that means they are in need of replacement

never done it before, is the best place for the halfords since thats where the bike is from or online?

its a 2010 subway 2 tektro brakes i think


----------



## cyberknight (26 Jan 2014)

david k said:


> Mine are squesking like mad now so im assuming that means they are in need of replacement
> 
> never done it before, is the best place for the halfords since thats where the bike is from or online?
> 
> its a 2010 subway 2 tektro brakes i think


http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/workshop-how-to-remove-and-replace-disc-brake-pads-25208/

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFXEieKKtGo


If your not confident then take it back to halfords or a LBS as the LBS is liable to be cheaper .


----------

